# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  سئوال فوری در مورد پاک کردن یک رکورد

## reza110000

سلام از من سر امتحان یه سئوال پرسیده شده . لطفا بهم جواب بدید.
دوتا جدول داریم . با چه دستور یا دستورهایی در اس کیو ال میشه رکورد کورس متعلق به یک استاد رو به همراه دانشجویان متعلق به همان کورس رو پاک کرد.
استاد گفته
فقط در بخش where حق داریم از instructor_name استفاده کنیم نه چیز دیگه ای مثل course# یا student# .
در ضمن گفت حذف در جداول registrationو course انجام میشه.


ضمیمه 145588

----------

